# Pendulum Match Light with Blowgun



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The match is attached to the end of the white wire coil on a black tube.The head is hit three times prior to the shot that lights it on fire.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful shooting TF!!!! Way to go .... :bowdown:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you Charles!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yawn.... so you can light a match with a blowgun... the only person on the planet to have lit one in motion... yadda yadda

Just kidding Treefork, you're one of the best of the best... and you just keep getting better!

Now that you're getting into the challenge shot arena, it should be VERY interesting to see what you eventually come up with.... how about this... make a match dart for the blowgun... shoot it up in the air... pickup the slingshot and light the match when it's on the way down... instead of cone on the dart a cotton ball might make the whole thing very possible.... hmmmmm


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill

You're the mad scientist of crazy shots. lol


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Incredible!!! The best of the best.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome shooting treefork! I guess I need to get mine back out. I told you why I haven't.



Bill Hays said:


> Just kidding Treefork, you're one of the best of the best... and you just keep getting better!
> 
> Now that you're getting into the challenge shot arena, it should be VERY interesting to see what you eventually come up with.... how about this... make a match dart for the blowgun... shoot it up in the air... pickup the slingshot and light the match when it's on the way down... instead of cone on the dart a cotton ball might make the whole thing very possible.... hmmmmm


Haha, that would be awesome.


----------



## Tyranta (Oct 30, 2013)

That is incredible! The shooting skills displayed on this forum absolutely amaze me.


----------

